# Hey Guys! Need Some I.D. Help!



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello to all!

Sorry I haven't posted more this summer, but I've been busy with the hot rod thing, and haven't been bike hunting much.

Found this in an ole boys barn, hanging in the corner. Need some help I.D.ing year and make. Reminds me of the late 30's base model "Elgin", but the sprocket has me stumped? Maybe "Snyder" built?

Input Please!!!! Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Sep 19, 2014)

*id*

I believe the bike is a JC Higgins, but haven't seen that sprocket before.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks,. It's a given that the pedals have been changed, but the sprocket has not. This one has me stumped.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting chain ring... looks like 1940ish to me with that downtube. A Monark built Elgin? Any headbadge ghosting?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a post-war Murray built. Chain ring is Westfield I think...?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2014)

Think that is the elusive 1943 Elgin. It was a special order, per the 1943 Catalog page. It was the only offering, and probably not that long either, as the war was well on.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

With that frame and how the fender braces mount at the rear, 1947-1948 I'll guess. There might be a date code on the hub.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Think that is the elusive 1943 Elgin. It was a special order, per the 1943 Catalog page. It was the only offering, and probably not that long either, as the war was well on.




Any pics or info?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> With that frame and how the fender braces mount at the rear, 1947-1948 I'll guess. There might be a date code on the hub.




Thanks for the input, but I'm hoping "Bricycle" is correct. To many murray's now. HeHe


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 19, 2014)

The way the top tube is attached to the seat tube really says Higgins/Elgin to me...unless I'm not seeing things correctly.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> Thanks for the input...




Pics of the hub, and what is the date code stamped into the shell on the brake arm side?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

All you guys are always a big help, thanks so much, 

But "Bricycle" Has nailed it. Just found a pic because of his input. Bri, your the man!

1943 Elgin


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> All you guys are always a big help, thanks so much,
> 
> But "Bricycle" Has nailed it. Just found a pic because of his input. Bri, your the man!
> 
> 1943 Elgin




Perhaps,  but that frame is different: it has a forging at the seat tube area like this:





...date code on hub?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Perhaps,  but that frame is different: it has a forging at the seat tube area like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Serial # under sprocket,   MO-K   2690 1


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63071-Elgin-Evolution-frame-bike-1944-45-for-sale!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63071-Elgin-Evolution-frame-bike-1944-45-for-sale!





Bars, springer frontend, and sprocket are different. Do you have a reference for the serial number?

Ain't this fun!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 19, 2014)

The MO made me think Murray as mentioned before. I combed through some threads and found this posted by JD56


 If it is a Murray built Higgins the serial shoul start with a "MO" and followed by a letter or number, then the model number and the catalog number....at least I think that's how it is laid out.
 Pictures of the bike are a sure way to assist in the model deciphering task.
 Style of the chainring will determine the Manufacturer unless it is a thrown together bike (frankenbike). Boys had a tendency to do that back then, change / swap parts to please the desired look they wanted.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> Bars, springer frontend, and sprocket are different. Do you have a reference for the serial number?
> 
> Ain't this fun!!




frame dif than yours too. Don't have serial # ref.
What is the date code stamped into the hub? Pics? What brake arm is on it?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> The MO made me think Murray as mentioned before. I combed through some threads and found this posted by JD56
> 
> 
> If it is a Murray built Higgins the serial shoul start with a "MO" and followed by a letter or number, then the model number and the catalog number....at least I think that's how it is laid out.
> ...




We all know quite a few of the Elgins were made by Murray, as far as mixing and matching parts, I know the only thing done to the bike was pedals, in an attempt to get grampas bike riding again, losing interest, once new tires and tubes needed to be bought. After inspecting the neck, it's easy to tell there was never a springer arms ring on it. I had my share of the FrankenBikes over the years, and it's easy to tell this isn't one, not to mention the party I bought it from knowing it's history, and me knowing them.  Thanks though.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 19, 2014)

MO-K seems to be a 1946 Murray serial no. Interesting it still has tangs at rear dropout for a stand.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> frame dif than yours too. Don't have serial # ref.
> What is the date code stamped into the hub? Pics? What brake arm is on it?




I'll need some time cleaning hub, but it is a "NewDeparture"


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> I'll need some time cleaning hub, but it is a "NewDeparture"




ah, no date code


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> ah, no date code





Ya know, I paid 40 bucks for this dude, and I'm having that much fun just trying to figure out exactly what it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With everything I've found, kinda stickin with the 43 Elgin.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 19, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> With everything I've found, kinda stickin with the 43 Elgin.




I refer you to post no. 20.  I'm home now and double checked, K is from 1946 serial # list.


----------

